# Reparations For Our Neighbors of African Descent



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

Apparently a substantial number of my American neighbors believe Americans of African descent are entitled to compensation for the acts of racism, bigotry, greed and human ignorance that deprived for too many peaceful, caring, loving people from enjoying freedom and the pleasures of life other people on the continent were experiencing during that period of human history and human ignorance.

With all due respect to my American neighbors of African descent and those supporting Reparations I believe the oppression of humans that led to racism and slavery has *largely* been replaced with a new form of human oppression that for the past two generations impeded and deprived many American children from experiencing a fairly happy American kid childhood, as well as being denied Safe Streets to travel and play on every kid has a right to enjoy.

For far too long our prisons and far too many of our neighborhoods have been populated by significant numbers of depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal teens and adults *(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)* full of rage and resentment for irresponsibly being introduced to a life of hardships and struggles, primarily by single-moms who are responsible for creating the 'Gangstas and Thugs' social activist Sandra Bland declared 'War On' in a FB video she recorded a few months before leaving us.

Sandra Bland Indirectly Speaks About Child Abuse and Neglect Harming Her Quality of Life And Community

With all due respect to supporters of Reparations, I believe America should be compensated for the dollars invested in untold numbers of African American families and child care programs since the post civil rights era, dollars that were intended to help struggling moms raise fairly happy children maturing into fairly happy, reasonably responsible teens and adults.

Sadly it appears evident a significant number of moms abused and misused public assistance programs established by responsible citizens. Far too often resulting with depressed, angry, frustrated kids maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated teens and adults like Tupac Shakur, Kendrick Lamar, Freddie Gray, Michael Singleton, Curtis Jackson III, Dwayne Carter, the list of seriously depressed young Americans exposed to Childhood Trauma is seemingly endless.

With all due respect, I suggest peaceful, responsible Baltimore residents be fully compensated for the funds they offered Ms. Toya Graham, mom of depressed teen Michael Singleton, as well as Freddie Gray's mom Ms. Gloria Darden, two moms who clearly neglected their parental duty to raise children maturing into reasonably responsible teens and adults.

Both moms are maternal caregivers who ignored their moral and parental responsibility to place the well being of their children ABOVE ALL ELSE. As well as failing to recognize their societal obligation to their community to raise peaceful, fairly happy American children maturing into reasonably responsible, peaceful teens and adults who respect their peaceful neighbors.

With all due respect, I suggest the significant population of African Americans who irresponsibly built families depending on their responsible neighbor's support to raise and nurture society's children, compensate our society for recklessly creating poverty, hardships and suffering for children by irresponsibly building families with too many mouths to feed, clothe, house and supervise.

With all due respect, I believe America needs to be compensated for the $billions$ America has spent arresting, prosecuting and incarcerating my depressed African Americans neighbors who turned to crime and harming their peaceful neighbors due to the poor choices made by their immature, "living wild" parents *(2015 Grammy winner Kendrick Lamar's characterization of his parent's violent felon embracing lifestyle)* who built families before acquiring the skills and means to independently provide for their/society's children.

With all due respect, it is time America be compensated for all the heartache, misery, struggles, cruelty, grief and OPPRESSIVE CHILDHOOD TRAUMA grossly immature single and married moms caused for society's children, many who today and for the past thirty or more years write or are fans of popular music characterizing the MATERNAL HALF of our population as less than human *itches and *hores unworthy of respect.

With all due respect, I believe compensation should be offered to the countless numbers of crime victims of any flavor who were emotionally and/or physically harmed by kids, teens and adults raised by "living wild" moms and/or dads who subjected society's children to Child Abuse, Maltreatment and Neglect, aka Poverty, resulting with untold numbers of depressed children developing into angry, frustrated, sometimes suicidal teens and adults lacking empathy, compassion and respect for their peaceful neighbors and the authority figures responsible for maintaining peace in all of our neighborhoods.

I believe teachers and educators should be offered compensation for the frustrations, heartache, anguish, emotional pain and anger they experienced witnessing and coping with young children being emotionally maltreated by their caregivers and community. Far too often teachers instill children with peaceful values, knowing many of their students are returning to a family and community environment instilling, often under duress, a different set of anti-social values.

Finally, and most importantly, respectfully I believe our Nation should be compensated for the WEALTH of human potential we were and continue to be deprived of due to generations of immature females irresponsibly raising and nurturing generations of American society's children who are full of resentment and emotional pain for irresponsibly being introduced to a life of hardships and struggles by irresponsible "living wild" maternal caregivers.

Are my suggestions for Compensation unreasonable?

*Honestly*, I am not interested in compensation.

Currently my foremost desire is to witness virtually all American music performers of African descent writing and performing music admiring, praising, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting our moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces...much like virtually all mega talented music artists from back in my day offered their fans of all ages residing all around our tiny blue orb.

I'm sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep us safe, cared for and loved right from our start.

Peace.

Related link:

Should The Black Lives Matter Movement Recognize Oppressive, Criminally Negligent Maternal Caregivers?
_________________
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *emotionally troubled* and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hitman and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.


Peace.

Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

There isn't a slave in America and hasn't been for nearly 150 years. Man up, make something of your life and get past you're owed anything


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 27, 2016)

AveryJarhman said:


> Apparently a substantial number of my American neighbors believe Americans of African descent are entitled to compensation for the acts of racism, bigotry, greed and human ignorance that deprived for too many peaceful, caring, loving people from enjoying freedom and the pleasures of life other people on the continent were experiencing during that period of human history and human ignorance.
> 
> With all due respect to my American neighbors of African descent and those supporting Reparations I believe the oppression of humans that led to racism and slavery has *largely* been replaced with a new form of human oppression that for the past two generations impeded and deprived many American children from experiencing a fairly happy American kid childhood, as well as being denied Safe Streets to travel and play on every kid has a right to enjoy.
> 
> ...




Send a check or money order to ... Marcus Washington - 2065 Hwy 5 - Longstreet, LA - 71078.
Thank You and God Bless!

.


----------

